# Kitchen Manager salary?



## margotron

I'm getting close to being hired as a Kitchen Manager (I think!)...  This would be a big step up for me compared to my current position.  I know eventually I'm going to have the "salary requirements" talk, and I don't want to be way off-base.  Doing a little research, the average KM salary for my area is apparently 47K-ish.  Does this sound right or will I be crazy to ask for this?  I just want to make sure I ask for what I deserve, not too little or too much.  Any KM's out there with insight on this?


----------



## chef hanz

How many hours you looking at what's the area type of reataurant/business and how big of a jump is this for you


----------



## cheflayne

Hard to say without more info such as location, etc. Wages and salaries are going to vary according to locale. A kitchen manager in Isletown, CA is going to make a different number than a kitchen manager in New York City.

In your research what sources did you use to get a figure of $47K-ish?


----------



## margotron

The business is a small chain of artisan coffee shops, the main focus being on the coffee.  The position is the KM for a production bakery, supervising 3 - 5 employees, making a small line of from-scratch pastries.  This will be in Los Angeles, they have two shops now and will be opening another three by the end of the year.

I found that figure by googling "Kitchen Manager Salary Los Angeles" and found a few sites that aggregated reported salaries for those conditions.


----------



## chefbuba

Margotron said:


> The business is a small chain of artisan coffee shops, the main focus being on the coffee. The position is the KM for a production bakery, supervising 3 - 5 employees, making a small line of from-scratch pastries. This will be in Los Angeles, they have two shops now and will be opening another three by the end of the year.
> 
> I found that figure by googling "Kitchen Manager Salary Los Angeles" and found a few sites that aggregated reported salaries for those conditions.


How much production bakery experience do you have? Your profile says you just graduated from culinary school.......With little or no experience in the related field, I would say your hopes of $47k is not going to be anywhere close to what your future employer is thinking.


----------



## margotron

I have been in a bakery/cafe job for the last 5 years, most of which doing high volume bread and pastry production.  I have a lot of relevant experience specific to this job, just more production than managerial.


----------



## chef hanz

My guess would be salary offered between 34000 and 39500


----------



## cheflayne

I would tend to agree with @chefbuba & @chef hanz, in my experience those salary websites are usually not very close to the mark. Their numbers are generally inflated compared to what I have encountered over the course of my career. I realize that salaries are higher than the national average in LA, but even so $47K seems a bit optimistic.


----------



## crystalwernicke

Here in Charleston, SC, a KM of a high hotel, running 300+ top banquets, overseeing 6 employees, and working on average of 50 - 60 hrs/wk averages $32k.


----------



## seabeecook

Quote:


cheflayne said:


> ... A kitchen manager in Isletown, CA is going to make a different number than a kitchen manager in New York City. ...


Cheflayne: Are there any KM jobs in Isleton?


----------



## iridium12

CrystalWernicke said:


> Here in Charleston, SC, a KM of a high hotel, running 300+ top banquets, overseeing 6 employees, and working on average of 50 - 60 hrs/wk averages $32k.


That is the figure I would agree with most
32K - 35K in my experience

Mind you, can always depend on how much they like you


----------



## cheflayne

SeabeeCook said:


> Quote:
> 
> Cheflayne: Are there any KM jobs in Isleton?


Unknown, but I have my doubts. Possibly the Hotel Ryde in Walnut Grove, but pure speculation. I know not that long ago they were looking for BOH, but what capacity I don't really remember.


----------



## Iceman

WOW. Having a job is so much better than not having a job. For someone _"Just Graduated From Culinary School", _I don't really understand the original question. Maybe that's just me I guess. Let us know what your other employment offers are if you decide that this one offered doesn't pay enough.


----------



## humble chef

CrystalWernicke said:


> Here in Charleston, SC, a KM of a high hotel, running 300+ top banquets, overseeing 6 employees, and working on average of 50 - 60 hrs/wk averages $32k.


Thank god I don't live there


----------



## chefross

Kitchen managers is the industries way of saving money.

Chefs cost more money, so why not just have a kitchen manager to run things?

Unfortunately I am going to have to side with the rest.

Your idea of pay scale is not real.


----------



## crystalwernicke

humble chef said:


> Thank god I don't live there


I know. I'm sure there are other places that pay more, but this is my experience through Hilton.


----------



## margotron

Well, anyway, I got the job and I wasn't off the mark, pay-wise.  I'm not sure why the "just graduated from culinary school" tag has garnered so much attention?  I guess you're assuming I'm just a 20-year-old fresh out of the classroom.  Some of us get our education later in life and work hard at our jobs at the same time.


----------



## fablesable

@Margotron Good on you!! Hope all goes well and you enjoy the job thoroughly /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## chefedb

Depends on size and volume of place, number hours per day or week expected of you? Do you have to cook? How experienced are you how many years in business? What city, town or state? What is the going rate. All of these are factors that you have to consider as well as your employer.


----------



## margotron

@Fablesable thank you!


----------

